# Shine aid



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Anybody use a good shine aid? I was in sainsburys the other day and you know the car was guys? All they do is smear a dirty sponge around a car with minimal water and the always look really shiney when they're done. What do they use?!


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Prob something with a high silicone content which doesn't last of course!?


----------



## Leander112 (Jul 18, 2016)

There is no such thing as a miracle sponge, the car probably had a polish and a wax and therefore the car looked shiny


----------



## toyotabb (Aug 14, 2016)

Having a good base finish is key. But a high silicon spray detailer such as Meguiar's ultimate quick detailer.


----------

